# Thinking of buying 2016 Rogue. Anything to know?



## neos (Nov 18, 2016)

We are seriously looking at the 2016 Rogue SV with the Technology package. Here in Canada, Nissan is offering some pretty interesting rebates that makes buying a new car attractive. Based on 3% markup over dealer invoice, it looks like the SV could be had for about 33K CAD, taxes included.

I've browsed the forum, and have noticed that many folks seem to have issues with vibration at ~1000RPM. Assuming that isn't a problem, what else do you guys have issues with? Is the CVT really that much of a problem?

I'm open to other makes and models. Sorento seems to be the best-in-class pick but it's expensive and quite a large to park on the street.
I was also surprised to see how expensive the RAV4 can get once you add on all the goodies. Rogue seems like the better value, and has better styling.
CR-V isn't any cheaper either.2017 models arrive sometime next month but we can't wait that long.
Used luxury CUV's are still pricey, unless you're willing to settle for high mileage vehicles.

Musts:
3) Soft suspension
2) Good cargo space
3) Adequate safety features. The 360 degree camera seems to be a rarity at Rogue's price point.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If its an awd version that sounds like a good deal. If not I dont think its that spectacular a deal, but I may be completely off the mark. Also don't forget they are clearing them out to make way for the new 2017 version update that maybe you should price at the same time. The 2017 in 3 or 4 years time will have suffered less depreciation so keep that difference in mind. If you have a number of Nissan dealers in your area check the others out as well. 
PS key to soft suspension is sidewall on the tire. Of the options for tire and wheel size
225/65R17 102H	7Jx17 ET45	5x114.3
225/60R18	7Jx18 ET45	5x114.3
225/55R19 99V	7Jx19 ET45	5x114.3

The 17 inch rims will be most comfortable on rough roads, and the 19s will be quite harsh. If you can test drive versions with different size tire and rim packages, you will be surprised how different they will feel.


----------



## Ron in Texas (Jun 17, 2017)

Yes run away as fast as you can.


----------

